# Leaky Pontoons



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

While on vacation in Virginia , found out my aluminum pontoons leak. The right or starboard side leaks at a rate of about 1 gallon an hour the port side about a 1/3 of that. 

Anybody know someone that does quality work on these. Upon closer inspection these pontoons were worked on by someone in PA. I bought the boat last May on Ebay. Both pontoons had grease pencil stating " no leaks ".
It was in real small writing and obviously they wre wrong.

Prefer someone in northeast ohio as I live around youngstown. Anyone got a good recommendation?


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I know a great place in my area but that probably wouldn't help you. Where is the leak at? Have you tried any JB Weld? I've heard that stuff will work for most leaks in aluminum. Just a suggestion, I realize that may not work for your application.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

hey check out that trailer place just west of you, maybe they can weld it.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

make sure they grind all the crack or bad weld out I prefer to drill a small hole at the end of the crack to keep it from propagating ..if they don't grind it out and just weld over it there is a good chance it will still leak after it flexes a few times some times the guys will weld them with the wrong rod as there several different types for aluminum


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

www.aluminumrepair.com I first saw this used at Orange County Choppers two years ago. Watched a guy weld up an aluminum gas tank. Amazing technology and it works excellant. LakeRaider


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Perhaps I should have been more specific. I have no idea where the pontoons are leaking there is no visible evidence. They have to be filled with air and checked out. I have no idea on how to do this . I thought this may have happened to another member of OGF. Then perhaps they could have sent me to whoever did a great job on their pontoons.

Sometimes it is tough to convey what you are looking for in a reply. I do appreciate any effort to help though.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have only repaired a couple they had a drain plug on the bottom at the back of the pontoon and one on the top I removed the drain plug drained the water put pipe dope on the plug and reinstalled on the top I removed the plug and put a fitting in and hooked to air compressor and pumped it up maybe 5 to 10 PSI to find leaks mixed dish soap and water and sprayed on pontoon leaks will bubble up ,,I have found several where they attach the deck to the pontoon ,aluminum welding is expensive with the cost of the rod ,tungsten and argon,also the price of gas ,I prefer to TIG/ GTAW to MIG /GMAW because of better penetration for repair welding MIG will work if done properly good luck finding someone to do it as it is time consuming


----------

